# Iphone phone call recording app - does it exist?



## rivertree (Sep 27, 2011)

Been looking for a phone conversation recorder for my iphone 3gs but with no luck. It's mainly to record conversations with utility companies and other mind numbingly frustrating organisations so I have a record of what's been said.

Thanks


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes. http://www.phonemag.com/app-lets-users-record-calls-on-iphone-079746.php

*edit - read the user comments for caveats galore


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2011)

This looks a better offering: http://www.brighthub.com/mobile/iphone/articles/82001.aspx


----------



## rivertree (Sep 27, 2011)

You guys are fantastic. I've had some fantastic phone 'discussions' with inept utility companies & irrational government departments which would make great youtube listening. Currently I lie and inform them at end of conversation that it's been recorded and due to go on youtube. They usually throw a fit, tell me it's illegal then hangup on me.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 27, 2011)

Pretty sure it is illegal to record people without informing them first. We certainly have to notify people when we use certain phones.


----------



## Winot (Sep 27, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Pretty sure it is illegal to record people without informing them first. We certainly have to notify people when we use certain phones.



Telling them before you start that you will be recording ("for training purposes") presumably gets round that. And may be enough to focus their minds, even if you aren't recording.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 29, 2011)

Oooh i might start using this for proper arguments on the phone with companies....

I've had a few.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2011)

Winot said:


> Telling them before you start that you will be recording ("for training purposes") presumably gets round that. And may be enough to focus their minds, even if you aren't recording.


I think I'll just say that anyway as it sounds cool.

"Hello is that the local cab firm? I'd like to order a cab please. Please be advised that this call may be recorded for for training purposes."


----------



## rivertree (Sep 29, 2011)

Legal position is: If recording for personal use ie the recording will not be released to third parties, then it's legal in the UK. However, it's a civil offence if you don't inform them AND then the recording is released to the public.

As far as I'm concerned it should be fully legal to record and release (without disclosing that you're recording) for individuals, in my experience it has a powerful potential to 'expose' big companies and government departments. And as I don't give a toss if I'm sued or even charged it's all good.

Anyhow's, none of the above apps worked   so unless I find a workaround to Apples' stupid policy of not allowing it (and the few apps that do allow it have to charge £0.36pence per minute) it's finally time to switch to Andriod.


----------



## rivertree (Sep 29, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Oooh i might start using this for proper arguments on the phone with companies....
> 
> I've had a few.



I'm starting to get a real kick out of such arguments. It's only because the tradition of true investigative journalism no longer exists that there's a gap in the market  The irrationalism, dishonesty and distress caused by some companies really warrants it.


----------

